# Expats



## vsm7745 (Jun 11, 2017)

Where do I go to find other expats living in the Philippines?


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

That all depends on where you are currently living. There's alot of us out here.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Tons of Facebook Groups of expats. Depending on the city... the mall, the immigration office, or the patio of a local resto/bar.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

VSM, once you get enough to PM here, hit me up and I can pass along some info on what I know from visiting and comms w/ others, but if you look at lot of other forums and sites and even some YouTube blogs, you'll likely get some info/answers to the question. Anyway, once we can comm, I'll send you some info


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ram1957 said:


> That all depends on where you are currently living. There's alot of us out here.


Thing is he was specific in prior post/question along same lines and Jet shut it down for "security" concerns. I think on number of threads here people have said Where they are town/city wise and that should be ok long as no addresses provided? I'm pretty sure I can scroll through the posts on here and get info on what place a lot of folks live as they've been very open about it, be it Angeles, Laguna, Sta Rosa, Dumaguete, Subic etc. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Nickleback99 said:


> Thing is he was specific in prior post/question along same lines and Jet shut it down for "security" concerns. I think on number of threads here people have said Where they are town/city wise and that should be ok long as no addresses provided? I'm pretty sure I can scroll through the posts on here and get info on what place a lot of folks live as they've been very open about it, be it Angeles, Laguna, Sta Rosa, Dumaguete, Subic etc. Just my 2 cents.


Exactly right. With all that is going on in country the other post was closed for everyone's sake. 
He should try searching The Bars Of Angeles City. There are more expats and vacationers there than one person could meet in a lifetime!


Jet


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi vsm, firstly welcome to the group, many answers can be found on here and other expat sites, research and more research, perhaps if you introduced yourself initially the moderators and members would be more receptive and less cautious given the state of affairs there. First time in the Philippines? Regardless, now you have access to info and threads on this site, google is an extremely useful tool also.
Good luck and enjoy.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## chelsea28 (May 8, 2017)

I am looking at relocating to the Philippines. Can someone please advise the best way to move forward what job opportunities there are for an English/Italian speaker within the city.

Thankyou
Paul


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

chelsea28 said:


> I am looking at relocating to the Philippines. Can someone please advise the best way to move forward what job opportunities there are for an English/Italian speaker within the city.
> 
> Thankyou
> Paul


Job opportunities are limited at best. You need the appropriate visa before you can work. 99% of expats in the Philippines are on a pension, if you must work being posted to the Philippines by an international company is the best way, hours will be long and pay low.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

AEP or work permit links, it's a huge process.

Alien Employment Permit

http://www.pra.gov.ph/dl_form/file_name/77/AEPChecklist.pdf


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

chelsea28 said:


> I am looking at relocating to the Philippines. Can someone please advise the best way to move forward what job opportunities there are for an English/Italian speaker within the city.
> 
> Thankyou
> Paul


The best I have heard of is to get a foreign company to send you over here - so you get foreign pay. It is hard to find a good job locally because the locals work cheap! Besides the hassles of a foreigner working here to begin with (work visa, 13a etc).


----------

